# Golden Sun Club??



## Daigonite (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anybody still like (or even remotely remember) the Gem of the GBA known only as Golden Sun? As you can probably tell, I'm still quite the fan, but I'm wondering if anyone else still enjoys this great game. When I went to Youmacon 2008, there were a lot of people that lit up when I mentioned the game, and I'm curious if the game is as well known among the Pokemon Community as I thought. I still find myself pressing the R button in Pokemon to try to read the minds of tame Pokemon...


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 13, 2009)

I _thought_ that character in your sig looked familiar.

I've played Golden Sun once and loved it, so you could consider me a fan.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes.

Severely.


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not alone in my love of this game?!  :D


----------



## Mhaladie (Jan 14, 2009)

I noticed your Ivan sig, Daigonite, he was my favorite character from the original one. :3

...Unfortunately, I lost it quite a while ago, and I never got around to getting a new copy. But it is a fantastic game!


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 14, 2009)

oooh. Long time ago I saw that. I didn't recognise the guy in your signature but I do know what its all about. My older brother had one before I even had a Gameboy.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 16, 2009)

Dear god, both games are my favorite GBA RPGs ever. Then Riviera came along, but that's another club. I lost my copies of both games a while back, unfortunately. Used copies are surprisingly hard to come by. We desperately need another game in this wonderful series.


----------

